# UTRECHT - Ουτρέχτη - 乌得勒支



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Fourth largest city in the Netherlands...


Domtoren Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been to the Netherlands several times, but not this city. It looks very nice. 
I love canals and envy the amount that there are in the Netherlands. 
Nice shots.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

And spring is the best time to visit cause the trees aren't yet hiding the facades. 


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Looks like little Amsterdam! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yup, that's the one thing I almost dislike about Dutch cities. Once you've seen one canal, you've kind of seen them all.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Utrecht


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

Kampflamm said:


> Yup, that's the one thing I almost dislike about Dutch cities. Once you've seen one canal, you've kind of seen them all.


That's basicly saying 'once you've seen one street, you've kind of seen them all'. 

Really nice pictures though, as always!
:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not trying to knock the Netherlands here. I do think though that there is a pretty distinctive Dutch style when it comes to the canals and the houses around it which you can find in quite a few Dutch cities (brick facades, large windows and so forth). Maastricht for example does stand out in my opinion for appearing somewhat less stereotypically Dutch than say Amsterdam or Utrecht.


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

That is true, but don't almost all countries/ regions have some kind of distinctive (historical) style? I love to go on holiday in Southern France for example and many of the cute, pittoresque villages look alike but that doesn't stop me from liking them even more. Then again, you said 'almost dislike', so I'm going to let you off the hook here.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Dutch-German crisis averted...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never been to The Netherlands, but dare I say that I prefer the look and feel of Utrecht to Amsterdam? Charming & delightful! What is the population?


----------



## z0nnebril (May 2, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I've never been to The Netherlands, but dare I say that I prefer the look and feel of Utrecht to Amsterdam? Charming & delightful! What is the population?


Population: 327,834
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utrecht


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> Yup, that's the one thing I almost dislike about Dutch cities. Once you've seen one canal, you've kind of seen them all.


Interestingly Utrecht doesnt resemble Amsterdam at all architecturally. Utrecht had a very different period in which it florished. It was the seat of the Bishop. In contrary Amsterdam was built by merchants.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I concur.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good to see new photos on that thread; very nice photos btw :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! what makes this city lovely is her unchanged physical character.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Utrecht


Utrecht


Utrecht


----------

